

A Bitcoin Credit Card Treated Like Visa By Merchants - OneSharpSnart
http://TokenCreditCard.myinstapage.com

======
iancarroll
Sorry, this seems really suspicious (myinstapage?) and un-professional (stock
images galore). A lot of people (read: majority) have trust issues in the
Bitcoin world.

